# Bilstein Now The Suspension of Choice of Forge Motorsport



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Forge Motorsport would like formally announce that we are now direct distributors for the complete range of Bilstein shock absorbers and suspension systems. Having spent the last few months aligning ourselves with other brands that best compliment our existing hardware lines, at the top of our very short list of suspension companies was Bilstein, and we are pleased that we can finally announce our official partnership with them.










Bilstein is world renowned as one of the leading providers of shock absorbers and suspension systems for countless vehicle makes and models worldwide. With their vast expertise, they work jointly with numerous OE manufacturers on OE suspension system development. Manufacturers such a VW, Audi, Porsche, Mercedes, Nissan, and even such exotic vehicles as the pinnacle Bugatti Veyron.

They are even closely tied to other well known aftermarket firms such as ABT, Brabus, RUF, Techart, AC Schnitzer, Hartge, and Carlsson.

We are honored to now be able to work with them as well, and offer their premium suspension components to our customers. With their product available to us, we can add it to the other hardware and software products that we carry to offer more complete vehicle tuning packages and solutions than ever before.










Over the last few months, we have been testing some of their suspension products on a few of our vehicles, and we have been nothing short of blown away with the quality and performance of the product they offer.

We have been using their B16 Series PSS10 coilover system on our MK6 Golf R project vehicle so as to develop a firsthand understanding of their product and it's features, and the product itself is a testament to why their brand carries the cache that it does. This suspension system is phenomenal, and offers an amazing level of comfort and performance that can be tailored to the driver's needs very easily.
































































Bilstein's product line ranges from the very basic B1-B4 lines of universal replacement spare parts for OE suspension systems for numerous vehicles, to their B6-B8 "Yellow" range of high performance replacement shocks, to their premium B10-B16 range of sport suspension kits.

We have spent a lot of time reading through their 2" thick catalog to familiar ourselves with their nearly 5700 different part numbers, not that we are anywhere close to having memorized them yet, but their entire catalog is available to order through us at any time.

All future Forge Motorsport internal project cars, demo vehicles, customer project cars, and our own personal vehicles will feature Bilstein suspension systems.

With any questions or enquiries for Bilstein suspension components, please don't hesitate to contact us.

407-447-5363
[email protected]


----------

